# Honda EU3000is Fuel Tank



## KajunATVer (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a Honda eu3000is generator with a rusty fuel tank that I need to clean. Does anyone have any tricks on removing the fuel tank. The frame seems like it was built around the fuel tank and I can’t figure out how to get it out without disassembling the whole generator. Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is it a eu3000i or eu3000 handy??
snap some pix of the gen set.
send over your serial number and i can look it up.
most of the newer units have a plastic tank now.

replace the metal honda tank if it is rusty.

you will fight a tank that is rusty even if you coat it..
the darn fuel will eat the tank coating.

and yes you have to uncover the gen.
it is a bit of time on those.


----------



## KajunATVer (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I'll get a couple of pictures tomorrow when I'm back where the generator is.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

You can clean the tank without removing it. Is the rust just at the bottom? If so you can drain all the gas, close the fuel valve and use evaporust. Let it soak for about 24 hours. Drain the tank, (save the evaporust to reuse). Flush everything out gasoline, drain and fill with good stabilized gas. 

If you must remove the tank or it needs to be replaced then the whole exterior shrouding needs to be removed to expose the fuel tank.


----------



## Baldy Larry (Feb 19, 2021)

Not sure if you solved your fuel tank issue with the rust. I was given a Honda EU3000Is generator by my neighbor who was moving to a town house where she could not use use it. She bought the generator and used it only for about 4 hours and then the power came back on. She stored it in her garage for about 4 years with a full tank of gas in it. When I brought the generator back to my house I opened the gas cap and was almost knocked over by the smell. The inside of the gas cap was rusted and the tank rusted beyond belief. I decided to bite the bullet and purchase another tank to replace the rusted one. Once I received the new tank I started to take apart the generator. Front and back Black panels needed to be removed along with the front and back handles. Next the left and right side panels need to be removed. Then the back muffler assembly has to come off. The muffler heat shield is next since you cannot slide the tank out unless this is removed. Now you can take out the four bolts that holds the tank to the upper frame rails. Use must take off the petcock on the bottom of the tank for the fuel shutoff before you can slide the tank out. Finally the two top rails must be removed to be able to slide the tank out. For the most part you will need a 10mm wrench and 10mm socket to remove the many bolts. I would also be helpful to take pictures so can reference when putting things back together. It may sound simple but you have to take more than half of the generator apart to change the tank. Also when you order a new tank you will need to keep the 4 rubber grommets that are from the old tank since the new tank does not come with them. These are the 4 grommets the tank mounting bolts go thru to secure the tank to the frame. These need to be pressed out of the old tank and pressed into the new tank. Good Luck.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Baldy Larry said:


> Not sure if you solved your fuel tank issue with the rust. I was given a Honda EU3000Is generator by my neighbor who was moving to a town house where she could not use use it. She bought the generator and used it only for about 4 hours and then the power came back on. She stored it in her garage for about 4 years with a full tank of gas in it. When I brought the generator back to my house I opened the gas cap and was almost knocked over by the smell. The inside of the gas cap was rusted and the tank rusted beyond belief. I decided to bite the bullet and purchase another tank to replace the rusted one. Once I received the new tank I started to take apart the generator. Front and back Black panels needed to be removed along with the front and back handles. Next the left and right side panels need to be removed. Then the back muffler assembly has to come off. The muffler heat shield is next since you cannot slide the tank out unless this is removed. Now you can take out the four bolts that holds the tank to the upper frame rails. Use must take off the petcock on the bottom of the tank for the fuel shutoff before you can slide the tank out. Finally the two top rails must be removed to be able to slide the tank out. For the most part you will need a 10mm wrench and 10mm socket to remove the many bolts. I would also be helpful to take pictures so can reference when putting things back together. It may sound simple but you have to take more than half of the generator apart to change the tank. Also when you order a new tank you will need to keep the 4 rubber grommets that are from the old tank since the new tank does not come with them. These are the 4 grommets the tank mounting bolts go thru to secure the tank to the frame. These need to be pressed out of the old tank and pressed into the new tank. Good Luck.


----------



## KajunATVer (Sep 22, 2020)

Baldy Larry said:


> Not sure if you solved your fuel tank issue with the rust. I was given a Honda EU3000Is generator by my neighbor who was moving to a town house where she could not use use it. She bought the generator and used it only for about 4 hours and then the power came back on. She stored it in her garage for about 4 years with a full tank of gas in it. When I brought the generator back to my house I opened the gas cap and was almost knocked over by the smell. The inside of the gas cap was rusted and the tank rusted beyond belief. I decided to bite the bullet and purchase another tank to replace the rusted one. Once I received the new tank I started to take apart the generator. Front and back Black panels needed to be removed along with the front and back handles. Next the left and right side panels need to be removed. Then the back muffler assembly has to come off. The muffler heat shield is next since you cannot slide the tank out unless this is removed. Now you can take out the four bolts that holds the tank to the upper frame rails. Use must take off the petcock on the bottom of the tank for the fuel shutoff before you can slide the tank out. Finally the two top rails must be removed to be able to slide the tank out. For the most part you will need a 10mm wrench and 10mm socket to remove the many bolts. I would also be helpful to take pictures so can reference when putting things back together. It may sound simple but you have to take more than half of the generator apart to change the tank. Also when you order a new tank you will need to keep the 4 rubber grommets that are from the old tank since the new tank does not come with them. These are the 4 grommets the tank mounting bolts go thru to secure the tank to the frame. These need to be pressed out of the old tank and pressed into the new tank. Good Luck.


I got the tank relatively rust free with some rust dissolver stuff i got from the auto parts store. It also needs a new petcock but I haven’t gotten one yet.


----------

